# My sad Lyn-top attempt



## AmyW (Feb 27, 2011)

Granted it wouldn't be quite as sad if I could wait to unmold  :? I look forward to making more batches to work on this technique, thank you once again for sharing Lyn 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8 ... =529342663


----------



## Leelalee (Feb 27, 2011)

Sad? Are you kidding? I think those look great, nice and creamy, with tall peaks!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 27, 2011)

I totally agree with Leealee that aint no sad looking soap Amy :0) I thnk it looks great. Looking forward to more!!!!!


----------



## danny p (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks good to me too. I know where your coming from I'm always my own worst critic.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it looks great. You're being too hard on yourself.


----------



## igbabygirl (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't see any imperfections.  Looks very good to me.  I can't wait to try this technique


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 27, 2011)

Why is that sad? What do you not like about it? I think it looks great.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys   I am my own worst critic and all. 

I unmolded too soon so the edges are rough and the top isn't as poofy as I wanted but I guess it's not too bad for my first try. It is better than the other tries I did before I saw Lyn's video!


----------



## MsDee (Feb 27, 2011)

Very Nice Soap


----------



## dcornett (Feb 27, 2011)

Nothing sad about these, they look great!


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 28, 2011)

It looks GREAT!!


----------



## Relle (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks OK to me and the master likes them.

Relle.


----------



## heyjude (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks fabulous to me.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Feb 28, 2011)

perfect!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 1, 2011)

That's beautiful Amy. Well done.  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Mar 1, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree - lovely soap and textured top!


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 2, 2011)

I liked them.. nothing wrong with them I see


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 6, 2011)

Agree ... your soap looks fantastic Amy!


----------

